# She Just Smells Bad



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

The foster family we got her from, as soon as we stepped into the house we could smell smoke, and dog pee. STRONG. To the point that it was on her fur and our clothes when we took her home. So we gave her a bath with a puppy shampoo and conditioner set that apparently, "smells like strawberries and eliminates doggy odor!" Except it didn't. It didn't even cover up the smell completely. When I dried her off you could still smell the lingering pee/smoke.
I got her on March 21st and she's had two baths with me. IMMEDIATELY after the bath she smells... _alright_... it's like a slight fruity scent on-top of (I wish I could describe the smell... kind of like a really greasy hair smell or) dirty dog... but clearly this shampoo isn't doing her justice, by the next day you can smell it again.

I just remember back to the days when we took our Schnauzers to groomers they would smell amazing for a solid week or two unless they rolled in something. But still you could smell the shampoo/conditioner on them for quite a while.

Not that this is something that is unbearable to me, it just bothers me. Especially that she smells just one day after a bath. I always wash her bedding often too so it's not like I put her back on a smelly bed after I bathe her.

Any recommendations? There's still just over another week until next bath time so I'm hoping I'll get some idea.
I really don't care if she smells incredibly fruity, or manly or whatever scent you think up. You just can definitely tell when you enter my house that I have a dog hahaha

Thanks for your time in advance!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe get Nature's Miracle Shampoo? That brand of odor remover works wonders on carpets and such, perhaps the shampoo is just as good.

Sassy's underlying odor was caused by over full anal sacs and most of that lovely smell only went away once the problem went away with a major change in diet. Smoke is definitely not something caused by a diet that doesn't suit the pup though!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Also try dawn the blue one


----------



## Scrat (Dec 24, 2013)

When my Golden gets kind of stinky but it's too soon for a bath I rub baking soda into her fur and it actually works pretty well! Dry shampoo is also awesome. When I bath her I use a soap with tea tree oil--it smells funky, but the result is that she has no dog smell!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Over the long run, changing her diet may fix the problem. Kenda used to have a strongish, bitter smell when I let her go too long between baths (in winter) or lake days (in summer). I've changed her diet, and that bitter smell has gone away. For what it's worth, the diet change was a lateral move, from one high-quality food to another. I guess the first one just didn't agree with her.


----------



## Seanán (Apr 28, 2014)

Make sure you let the shampoo sit for 10 minutes or so, otherwise you might as well not be using shampoo at all. If you're not happy with this shampoo, try a different one. You might try an apple cider vinegar rinse, too. Or spray her with apple cider vinegar and let it dry before the bath. 

If it comes down to it, Head and Shoulders will remove EVERYTHING from the coat. If you use it, make sure you also use the conditioner, as the shampoo will strip all the good oils, too. Let each one sit for 5-10 minutes before rinsing (I tend to do 5 minutes for the shampoo, and 10 minutes for the conditioner). I'd use it as a last resort, though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you thought about taking her to a groomer for a bath and brush? If nothing else, it might help you figure out if the problem is that your dog just has a smell or if the shampoo you're using just doesn't work very well?


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen some nature's miracle skunk odor shampoo.....that might help, if it can take away the smell of skunk it might just do the trick for pee smell. I'd personally avoid any really scented stuff....IMO, masking smells never works, plus, I personally like the natural (healthy, and non-wet) dog smell, maybe I'm weird, but I find it comforting (or maybe Caeda just smells good...).


----------



## Seanán (Apr 28, 2014)

Greater Swiss said:


> I've seen some nature's miracle skunk odor shampoo.....that might help, if it can take away the smell of skunk it might just do the trick for pee smell. I'd personally avoid any really scented stuff....IMO, masking smells never works, plus, I personally like the natural (healthy, and non-wet) dog smell, maybe I'm weird, but I find it comforting (or maybe Caeda just smells good...).


This shampoo smells AWFUL. Only marginally better than skunk itself. I wouldn't use it for this.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

They say you can use tomato juice to wash away the smell of skunk - you could try that?

As others have said though it could be the food....


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

if my dog smelled i would use an organic or natural shampoo (not scented). sometimes an odor
has to be managed from the inside out.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in agreement with those who says to shampoo her inside with a diet change. Also, have her anal glands checked next time you have her at the vets or take her to a groomer and see if they will do it and have the groomer give her a bath. You could also pick up some doggie cologne to spray on her when it is not bath day.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Seanán said:


> This shampoo smells AWFUL. Only marginally better than skunk itself. I wouldn't use it for this.


Really!? I'd never smelled it, only seen it in the store. Good to know!!! If I ever need to deal with a stink I'll definitely opt for something else!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes I was planning on taking her to the groomers eventually I just wanted to see if I could fix it myself at home with a better Shampoo or conditioner, but perhaps not.
She's still on a bag of vet-prescribed dog food and until near the end of this bag I can't start change her back over to some better food.

I was going to look into some dry shampoos and I haven't heard of baking soda yet, but I could maybe give that a go too!

Thanks for all your advice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I was also thinking about tomato sauce...it works for skunk smells (or so I've heard) so maybe this will work?


----------



## Seanán (Apr 28, 2014)

Greater Swiss said:


> Really!? I'd never smelled it, only seen it in the store. Good to know!!! If I ever need to deal with a stink I'll definitely opt for something else!


Yup, we used this for skunked dogs at the clinic I used to work at. It's awful. And regular shampoo won't get the skunk shampoo's smell out, either, you just have to wait it out.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota smelled horrific when we got him, like horse and urine and poop. People would ask me about the smell at work. I didn't bring him to work. I had him professionally groomed with fragrance free hypoallergenic shampoo every 3 weeks, brushed him every day and washed the brush in hypoallergenic shampoo every day and started him on grain free food. The smell cleared up within 3 months.

I do not recommend scented anything, not shampoo, not perfume, nothing. It'll just add to the smell and dogs are prone to fragrance allergies.


----------

